# grand theft auto



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone have this game? mine crashes when you get to the first mission, both on bolt and my xoom... i tried overclocking both and 2 different xoom roms.

just curious if it works for anyone.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

works on my xoom. stock rooted.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Downloading 440 megs of Res files to test it out ill lyk what Roms work

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Works for me. I'm on the fourth mission. SKY RAIDER 1.3

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

works fine for me, CM7.

The first update they released did cause it to crash my whole phone, but now the latest update fixed that.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

well it works now. a little choppy at times, after uninstalling and installing a few times. and the touch controls gets wonky sometimes like multi touch quits working or something. using LGB 3.2 and zoom kernel lagfree oc to 1.4.

xoom it kinda works on ics but runs better on the tbolt.

fun game tho. havent got the hang of shooting guns yet.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Works great on Skyraider and Gingeritis 3D. I've always had some issues with some apps on LG3.2.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Working fine in sense and aosp..runs buttery smooth

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Works well on liquid 3.2, I'm overclocked to 1.4ghz and only notice an occasional frame rate drop, but it doesn't effect the gameplay.


----------

